
Ask HN: Why aren't we all salting webpages? - mangeletti
Let&#x27;s Encrypt has begun the process of getting all websites on HTTPS, but for static sites this might be pointless for ISPs and others who could easily maintain databases of page size -&gt; URL. If we add salt to our pages, we can overcome that risk, right?
======
bwackwat
Provide a sample! This could be a fascinating secure alternative.

